# Daisy Scooched! :) (pic..of course)



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Morning all!!

I am so excited with yesterday's progress I had to share... when I came home from work, Daisy had scooched!! Meaning she changed her sleeping/position in her little bed. She rotated her body about 90 degree's !!!!

AND!!! Last night when we were doing hedgie rehab exercises she actually had a burst of energy and strength, I held her front end in a more normal hedgie walking position with one of her c shaped pillows and she could support almost all her weight on her back legs, she then proceeded to want to walk/run about my bed while I helped support her front. Sigh... now if we could just get some use of her front legs or the abiltiy to balance, wow.... we'd be cooking with gas!

I am just in awe of the progress of one day. YEAH Daisy!!!


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

Hurray for Daisy! Ever since I found your adorable pictures of Daisy here and learned about Daisy and her situation and what a trooper she is and what an inspiration YOU are as a mommy - well...... it just won me totally over to Daisy!  I have two pogs of my own but now I feel like I have three!!! :lol: :lol: 

Please keep the pictures coming - and the updates and know that Daisy and YOU have my whole family's prayers while you care for your honey. 

We love you Daisy!!! 

Kathy


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Woohoo Daisy!!! That's wonderful news!! She's so precious, that's a great picture.
I hope she keeps progressing & doing better & better.


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Yay! Good job Daisy! Glad to hear she's making some great progress. I still get a big dopey grin and laugh every time I see one of her wacky smiles. :lol:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Yay Daisy!!!

I've been silently following her progress, and I've got to say you are a very dedicated hedgie mama <3 Daisy is so lucky to have you!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Great job Daisy, keep up the hard work  She's beautiful and I love hearing her progress, she's a little fighter.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

YAY Daisy. Way to go girl. Keep up the hard work.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Way to go, Daisy!!! I love her little face. She looks like she really appreciates your help and care. Great job!!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

I am obsessed with Daisy!!! She is SOOOOO CUTE!!! Go Daisy!


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Yay Daisy!!!!! Well done you awesome little hedgie!


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Run, Daisy, Run!!!! Keep up the good work and keep that totally amazing smile on your face!!! <3


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Yay yay yay! Woo hoo, Daisy!! So happy to hear this. You two have been in my thoughts and this is wonderful news. <3


----------



## ericarad (Oct 4, 2011)

YAAAAAAAY DAISY!!!!

She's making such great process and improvement, it's so inspiring!!!


----------



## Torston (Aug 28, 2011)

Amaza-Daize! She's such a wonderful little hedgie. And how do you catch that wacky grin! Every time I look at the picture of her in the pumpkin suit it makes me laugh. You're such an amazing hedgemom.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Yay for Daisy! And for her mommy too ^_^


----------



## CourtneyFaye (Jul 31, 2011)

This is great to hear!  Daisy is such a trooper


----------



## sayhedgehog (May 18, 2009)

Oh my gosh, that photo is ADORABLE and major, major yays on her progress! Fantastic! We love you, Daisy!


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

YAY Daisy! What a strong little girl you have! Love her smiling pic.


----------

